# Why is GPU-Z power consumption absent?



## Shohidul (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi

Could anyone please help me, why TechPowerUp GPU-Z 0.6.7 cannot show power consumption option under Sensors tab?

My GPU is NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560.

It is very necessary for my research.
Thank you in advance for your time.

Shohidul.


----------



## Maban (Feb 6, 2013)

Was it showing in previous versions?


----------



## Frick (Feb 6, 2013)

It might be that it doesn't work with that card. Doesn't show with my GTX 550 Ti either.


----------



## Shohidul (Feb 6, 2013)

@ Maban: Prior version TechPowerUp GPU-Z 0.6.6 does not show either.
@ Frick: Thanks much. Could you give any alternative idea?

How can I measure GPU power consumption? 

Somebody use NVIDIA inspector tool for it. But I cannot find the power option there as well.

Any method is okay for me.


----------



## Naki (Feb 6, 2013)

What Windows OS are you on? What version of the Nvidia GeForce drivers?
Please try the latest MSI Afterburner:
http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm

Please tell us if that shows the power level, or not.


----------



## Maban (Feb 6, 2013)

Your card likely doesn't have the necessary components to monitor power consumption. Apart from buying one of them Kill A Watt or similar device, there's nothing cheap(ish) you can do about it.


----------



## Shohidul (Feb 12, 2013)

@ Naki: Thank you for your reply. I installed the software but it does not show power level, even if there is a field to show power. I attached the image that contains details info.

I still have no solution for it. But badly looking for an way to measure GPU power consumption!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 12, 2013)

IIRC, HWMonitor could show my GPU power readings while other programs could not. Give it a shot - might work for You.


----------



## Naki (Feb 12, 2013)

Shohidul said:


> @ Naki: Thank you for your reply. I installed the software but it does not show power level, even if there is a field to show power. I attached the image that contains details info.
> 
> I still have no solution for it. But badly looking for an way to measure GPU power consumption!



You are trying to run MSI Kombustor!
I suggested MSI AfterBurner - these are two DIFFERENT apps, so please try that instead. 
Another app you can try is EVGA Precision.


----------



## Shohidul (Feb 13, 2013)

@ Vinska and Naki:  Thanks for your kind reply. I tried your suggestions... but still cannot find it.  HWMonitor shows power for CPU but not for GPU. Attached images show details...


----------

